# Web surfing at work - good or bad, or other?



## arkusM (Aug 18, 2011)

I came across this article today. It is interesting... Not sure if your place of employmnet has strict rules/policies (if they do, if they are enforced).
It will beinteresting to see how the world adapts to th ominipresense of the internet. 
My kids will not know a world without it, their venacular already includes words that did not exsist a few years ago and are more familiar with video content over the internet than another format...

http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/narikan...ase-productivity-and-creativity-at-work-47957


----------



## VoG (Aug 18, 2011)

We are allowed to surf - controlled by our firewall which blocks certain sites (mainly **** I assume).

In fact we run a Time Management course which encourages us to "reward" ourselves, maybe by a quick surf, before proceeding to the next task.


----------



## arkusM (Aug 18, 2011)

Huh, reward yourself with a quick fix, I mean surf, that more progressive than where I work. LOL
Ah yeah, the "firewall" we have a firewall that is very odd. It blocks the strangest sites sometimes...


----------



## Taul (Aug 18, 2011)

I work from a remote office outside the company intranet, so there is no restriction. 
But within the company, the policy says we should not use it even though it is freely available without restriction (yeah, I know it sounds odd)

The only reason for the “don’t use it” rule is in case our browsing results in a virus that the IT guys have to waste time sorting it out. I guess it will continue until the privilege gets abused, then we will be hit with more rigidly enforced rules.

However, this subject makes me think about the posts on this forum. Do you guys answer posts whilst at work?


----------



## arkusM (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul-H said:


> I guess it will continue until the privilege gets abused, then we will be hit with more rigidly enforced rules.
> 
> However, this subject makes me think about the posts on this forum. Do you guys answer posts whilst at work?


 
Always the abusers that caouse trouble.

The ONLY time I am on this forum is at work.


----------



## TinaP (Aug 19, 2011)

I couldn't do my job if I didn't post on this site while at work.  I can't say the lounge has directly benefitted my job, but it has kept me sane.  The other forums...Priceless.


----------



## arkusM (Aug 19, 2011)

Though this would be a funny addtion to this thread....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmboEjwJwFU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Aug 19, 2011)

Web surfing and forum posting (provided it is Excel related) is a requirement in my company:

http://www.exceldesignsolutions.com/Careers.aspx


----------



## Domski (Aug 20, 2011)

Gis' a job Jon


----------

